# Giant python breaks into Qld charity store



## News Bot (Jul 10, 2013)

A WHOPPER python has left a whopping mess after breaking into a north Queensland charity shop.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |
















| valign="'middle'" | 
|-














*Published On:* 10-Jul-13 08:45 AM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Jul 10, 2013)

scruubby :lol:


----------



## wildthings (Jul 10, 2013)

awww no pic of the monster


----------



## Burnerism (Jul 10, 2013)

Left a big doo doo LOL


----------



## hunterschamps (Jul 10, 2013)

5.7m.. so 19ft... Geez thats a big fella hah!


----------



## sharky (Jul 10, 2013)

wildthings said:


> awww no pic of the monster



I feel the same way :cry:


----------



## SteveNT (Jul 10, 2013)

Crappy pic on ABC news website


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Jul 10, 2013)

Don Auld. what an.. Interesting name haha


----------



## Emilie (Jul 10, 2013)

....and 17 kg, must have been a monster


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## andynic07 (Jul 10, 2013)

This is another picture


----------



## Jarrod_H (Jul 10, 2013)

The story is on Gold Coast news next on ch7


----------



## krusty (Aug 9, 2013)

that is so cool,i wish i had one like thatin my roof......


----------

